# Tug Hill NY Snow Total



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

heres a live web cam thats on Tug Hill in New York. the measuring stick in the right photo is measured out to 8' tall and the snow is just about to the 6' mark for the year, and this is after all the warm ups, settling/compacting, and sleet. last week they were hit with over 2 ft. from saturday through monday then hit with almost a ft. more with the nor easter that came through. ive been snowmobiling there a few times as its only roughly an hour away from me but cant imagine trying to keep up with those amounts of snow plowing.

http://www.northernchateau.com/webcam.html


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

all in a days work for a Tug Hiller


----------

